# My grading 4 8th Kyu - Feb 26!



## Blade96 (Feb 12, 2010)

well just got back from shotokan - my date's been set for us me and friends to grade! 

Sensei said i need to know: 

Seiken zuki - Jodan, chudan and gedan 

Gedan barai, chudan uchi uke, chudan soto uke, jodan age uke, shuto uke 

Kata - Heian Shodan 

Class was funny tonight.....fluffed my gyaku zuki while doing it (i know it but still messed up lol) 

after class we have to sign the attendance book. Sensei said 'No one escapes' I, joking around with him, said 'Can I escape?' He looked at me and said _"you_ can". Then wrapped his arm around me (i get a hug every class from my senseis who i consider my friends) and he said Now you go home and practice for your grading 

sensei's hilarious! I was doing jodan age uke while in stance zenkutsu dachi and he kept bending over and peering at me from under my gi sleeve lol! and I said, giggling, stop it, You're gonna make me choke! cause he had me in stitches! 

anyway, I have a nervous excitement, the same nervous excitement I had before my tournament on dec 12 2009. I am not scared or frightened in the least. I always approach tests - and the same with univ exams, with the attitude, I either know my material or i dont. and in this case I do. so no need to be scared. 

My NiDan couldnt leave without saying hi to me - we are friends as well. and my brown belt friend complimented me on my soto uke ....said I was quite good. 

I could use some advice though. so I have 2 weeks remaining as a white belt. Any advice you nice folks can give me here between now and then would be greatly appreciated! 

~ Blade ~


----------



## repz (Feb 13, 2010)

I usually hold every movement for minutes. Like stepping back into a front stance and performing a low block, i would step back, check my footwork and raise the arms into the start of the low block, then hold for a minute, then i finish the movement, shoot out the block and hold it while checking my form for another minute. This helps me re-enforce my form and also helps develop the muscles to keep that stance stable and firm.

I had a problem with the knifehand black and back stance, so i would do each movement, and the final stance slow and hold for 5 minutes.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks. I might do that too.


----------



## dbell (Feb 14, 2010)

Best of luck on all counts!!  Just remember to breath and don't over think anything!


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, Mr Bell.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 16, 2010)

Do your best, focus on your kata and kihon especially the details.

Ganbatte (&#12364;&#12435;&#12400;&#12387;&#12390


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, Brandon. Will do.


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 25, 2010)

Good luck Blade, i have total faith in your abilities.

Best wishes
72ronin


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hehe thanks.

24 hours from now

i got butterflies I never watched or seen a karate grading before. This'll be my first. but someone told me that a butterfly is good cause it means I understand whats about to happen. All righty then.

i envy the new little white belts though who just joined cause they'll get to watch a grading before they actually grade themselves, the next grading's in august. I never got to do that. Sigh.


----------

